# Premium Service Appointment Rejected Unmarried Partner Visa Application



## emywasabi (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm so upset right now..

Went for my unmarried partner visa yesterday, and my application was refused because we didn't have the contract for my partner's employment. We had a formal letter from his company stating his start date(1997), his annual salary, his position, and confirming he is still an employee of this present day. We also have the last 6 months payslips and his P60 plus 6 months bank statements with every payment highlighted. 

We have a qualified immigration advisor who checked all our documents and accompanied us to our appointment yesterday. But we were out of our appointment in less than 10 mins because the case worker would not continue because we didn't have the contract. We really thought what we provided was enough to prove the employment of my partner.. We can get the contract, but now we will have to make another premium service appointment and my present visa is expiring in 7 weeks. 

It is so frustrating!!!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

That blows! And it seems VERY harsh when you have all paperwork as requested (payslips, bank statements and P60 - as well as letter from employer). Not all employers even offer written contracts of employment (the UK government being one such employer), so it just seems a very petty reason. And that is the ONLY reason they gave? Did they seem at all suspicious about your partner's employment? If not, it almost sounds like an error on their part. 

Anyway, I'm sorry to read this and I hope you have better luck next time.


----------



## emywasabi (Aug 4, 2012)

My partner works for the second largest airline in UK, his company isn't just well recognized in UK but worldwide. The case worker shouldn't have been suspicious about my partner's employment as we even had his airport security pass with us. She looked through our documents really quickly, and said everything else looks fine, but she can't process the application because the contract was missing. Grrrr....


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Blast! I just read the list of guidance for evidence required under the post July 2012 rules and yes, *a signed contract of employment* is listed...


> 5.5.2 In respect of salaried employment, all of the following must be submitted:
> 
> • P60 (if this has been issued) and wage slips for the 6-month period prior to the application, or as appropriate, for the 12-month period prior to the application.
> 
> ...


This would be tough if not impossible for anyone working in the UK's Public Sector as there is no contract as such, not in the civil service at least.


----------



## emywasabi (Aug 4, 2012)

Ahhh!! then my immigration advisor should've told us that! We paid a lot of money for their service, and this key document should not have been missed. What's the link to this information please... 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

emywasabi said:


> Ahhh!! then my immigration advisor should've told us that! We paid a lot of money for their service, and this key document should not have been missed. What's the link to this information please...
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Here you go: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary

These are the rules that have been in place since 9th July 2012. The evidential requirements are listed on page 16. Hopefully you can use this to obtain a refund and/or free re-application from your remiss advisor. Very best of luck!


----------

